# I'm-Yunity for hemangiosarcoma? Advice?



## KWenger

Hi Everyone:
Since my earlier post to the thread regarding Henry's probable hemangiosarcoma, I have read about a supplement called I'M-YUNITY that was the subject of a study last year at the University of PA school of veterinary medicine that showed it considerably extended the survival time of dogs with hemangiosarcoma. I learned about the study when I followed a link I found on this forum. It is the most promising information I've come across so far. Does anyone have experience with I'm-Yunity? I have not ordered a supply yet, but I almost certainly will if I receive a definite hemangiosarcoma diagnosis. For a dog Henry's size (85 lbs) the cost will be about $500/mo which I am able and happy to pay. From what I have read, the correct dosage would be 10 capsules per day. Cost is $95 for a bottle of 60, 400 mg. capsules. I have also found a product that purports to have the same main ingredient as I'm-Yunity called "Mushroom Science Coriolus-PSP 90." The cost for this on Amazon is $23.35 for 90, 400 mg capsules. That would come to about $80/month vs $500/mo for I'm-Yunity. While I am able to pay the $500/mo I can see no reason to do so if the less expensive product is equally effective. Does anyone have experience and/or opinions? Many thanks!


----------



## mainegirl

No experience, but I have great respect for U of P. Prayers for you and your dog. Beth, moose and angel


----------



## ellisda1

I'd actually be really really careful before I spent that kind on money. I'd spend lots of time confirming that the study was confirmed by another respected research institution, and has support from the general vet medical industry. There are too many charlatans out there trying to take advantage of folks under stress. I lost my Bella in June to hemangio, but she was almost 14 so we didn't look for therapies. Before buying the drug, why don't you call a couple of good local vets, AND a good vet school and get their take. If there's no consensus from the professionals, I'd avoid the drug.


----------



## Wendy427

KWenger said:


> Hi Everyone:
> Since my earlier post to the thread regarding Henry's probable hemangiosarcoma, I have read about a supplement called I'M-YUNITY that was the subject of a study last year at the University of PA school of veterinary medicine that showed it considerably extended the survival time of dogs with hemangiosarcoma. I learned about the study when I followed a link I found on this forum. It is the most promising information I've come across so far. Does anyone have experience with I'm-Yunity? I have not ordered a supply yet, but I almost certainly will if I receive a definite hemangiosarcoma diagnosis. For a dog Henry's size (85 lbs) the cost will be about $500/mo which I am able and happy to pay. From what I have read, the correct dosage would be 10 capsules per day. Cost is $95 for a bottle of 60, 400 mg. capsules. I have also found a product that purports to have the same main ingredient as I'm-Yunity called "Mushroom Science Coriolus-PSP 90." The cost for this on Amazon is $23.35 for 90, 400 mg capsules. That would come to about $80/month vs $500/mo for I'm-Yunity. While I am able to pay the $500/mo I can see no reason to do so if the less expensive product is equally effective. Does anyone have experience and/or opinions? Many thanks!


I don't have personal experience with this supplement, but you might try contacting Optimum Choices. I ordered some supplements from them for my bridge dog, Lacey's, IMHA, and these supplements seemed to help. They may have experience with I'm-Yunity.

Here's their webpage:

Optimum Choices-Holistic Resource for People and Pets


----------



## Jennifer1

I'm wondering if it is the same as yunnan baiyao? The name is similar is why I'm wondering
That stuff is worth having with a hemangio dog, but you can buy it on amazon for much cheaper.


----------



## mytwogoldens

Hi Kwenger,
Maybe my experience will help you in this. My Murphy had emergency surgery for hemingo in April, spleen removed and was quite sick. My regular vet graduated from Penn and looked into this study for me hoping to get Murphy into a trial study but they have not done much with it due to funds. Nor to her knowledge is it available right now. Murphy had 5 rounds of chemo and did amazing on it. He was like a puppy again and I made it a point to make whatever time he had left worthwhile and we had a blast together. After the chemo he was on oral chemo pills for 2 months. Then 3-1/2 weeks ago he started moving alot slower so walks became around the block. He continued to eat up until the end. I knew he had another bleed and it was time to say good-bye. Murphy had 6 wonderful months given to him. The bleed came on quick and his passing was very peaceful. Chemo is very expensive! My CC are maxed out but I wouldn't change a thing. To me it was worth it and I know it was for Murphy. I'm so sorry you are going through this. It hurts to know this horrible cancer is giving our beautiful babies a limited life. If I can answer any questions for you I'll try. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## KWenger

*I'm Yunity*

Regarding the questions about the validity of the Penn Vet School study of the supplement I'm Yunity to treat hemangiosarcoma, I have done quite a bit of research into the study and am convinced it was carefully and professionally conducted. I've also communicated with the staff at Penn and gotten more details. They are EXTREMELY nice and helpful and have provided me with a wealth of useful, helpful information free of charge. The supplement is available for purchase and I have ordered a supply. No, it is certainly not inexpensive, but probably cheaper than traditional chemo. Penn is NOT claiming any cures, simply extending the dog's survival time. Statistically, on average, dogs with hemangiosarcoma live about 86 days after surgery. I've read that statistic several places and assume it is accurate. Dogs in the Penn study lived on average 199 days. They are also conducting a follow up clinical trial and are enrolling dogs now, but Penn is too far from my home in NC for me to consider participating. On a happy note, Henry is doing great at the moment and seems to think he is about 100% back to normal. We are enjoying every second we have with him and hope the I'm Yunity helps give us as many happy days with him as possible. I'll occasionally post updates with his progress.


----------



## Claudia M

I just ran across this article a couple days ago:

Penn News | Compound Derived From a Mushroom Lengthens Survival Time in Dogs With Cancer, Penn Vet Study Finds


----------



## ellisda1

The above link references the original study and data. The study is very promising, but I have a couple of concerns. 1) As the researchers stated, the sample size is very small (5 dogs for three treatment groups). Note that there is no discussion of breed. 2) Also note that there were TRENDS of improvement (longevity) as doses increased, but the differences were statistically insignificant. 3) The biggest concern to me was the failure to include a no-treatment control. 

Also be aware that the researchers made a strong point to describe the manner in which the drug was produced, and indicated that other compounds from the same mushroom are prepared from different portions of the fungus (mycelia vs. fruit). If you elect to try the treatment, I'd suggest that you look at the formulation before deciding to try a different formulation than I'm Yunity. 

As recent as this study was (2012) the chances of wide-spread acceptance by the vet community are probably unlikely, but you could give the NCSU vet school a call and give them the reference and see what they say. If I were in your place and, as you mentioned, finances are not the issue, I'd certainly be giving my dog the TESTED compound.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I would contact NC State's Vet School also to see if they can give you any feedback or help.

My thoughts are with you and your boy.

Prayers this will help him and you have many days to come.


----------



## KWenger

*I'm Yunity*

ellasda1: I absolutely agree with your assessment and do recognize the study at Penn was done with a small population of dogs. They are presently beginning a follow up clinical trial and this time they will use over 100 dogs. One fact I've learned is that the dogs in the Penn study were almost all golden retrievers. The head nurse in the research dept at the vet school told me that in an email. My research has shown that the vet school at Penn is very highly regarded.....several sources describe it as one of the "best" schools of veterinary medicine in the country. Certainly the Im-Yunity study could be flawed, but I am confident it was conducted in a professional, skilled environment. I also understand that the quality and efficacy of supplements can vary greatly and have ordered the precise product, from the same supplier that Penn used. In all honesty, I have no idea if this will help Henry at all. I'm a realist. There is very, very little hopeful information out there regarding hemangiosarcoma treatments, and this is about the only encouraging thing I've found. Might as well give it a try.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I wish you success and want to thank you for looking into this study and product.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhowemt

Thank you for digging into the details.of the research and posting it here. I hope it benefits Henry and he gets many many more days, weeks, months, and even years with you. Maybe this info will help someone else down the road too. Keep us posted on him please!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Petie's People

*Just Dx'd*

Any updates on your quest with I'm Yunity?
Our sweet 7 yr old boy just had emergency splenectomy (about 11 days ago). 
We started 3600 msg I'm Yunity about 4 days ago plus Yunnan a Baiyou. 
I sure hope it's working for you! Not cheap. We are opting for holistic vs chemo. He had slight rupture but no signs of spread on liver biopsy and chest X-ray. 
Is still a it slow post surgery.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Bump. I'm interested...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KWenger

Petie's People said:


> Any updates on your quest with I'm Yunity?
> Our sweet 7 yr old boy just had emergency splenectomy (about 11 days ago).
> We started 3600 msg I'm Yunity about 4 days ago plus Yunnan a Baiyou.
> I sure hope it's working for you! Not cheap. We are opting for holistic vs chemo. He had slight rupture but no signs of spread on liver biopsy and chest X-ray.
> Is still a it slow post surgery.



I am sorry to say I'm Yunity didn't work for our Henry. He died on Christmas Day, exactly 6 weeks after he was diagnosed with splenic hemangiosarcoma. We too opted for holistic treatment, and in hindsight I wouldn't change anything. His final weeks were far too short, but full of play, fun and love. We were giving him Yunnan Baiyao daily also. We miss Henry every single day and I wish you the best of luck with your boy. I've researched hemangiosarcoma extensively and I know for a fact many dogs do respond well to I'm Yunity, but we were not so lucky. I hope you are.


----------



## Cuddysmom

So sorry for you loss!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Petie's People

I'm not really sure how to navigate site and post, but thanks so much for the reply and so sorry to hear about Henry. 
Petie is about 90 percent 15 days post surgery and we cherish very moment. Was just thinking tonite that even if he doesn't get much time , even these 2 weeks have been great to spend time with him. We are taking one day at a time and have beach trip booked soon (very dog friendly beach we go to annually and booked months ago). He loves it, and if all goes well can chase many balls in the sand and even swim.


----------



## vscarratt

Our Golden was diagnosed with hemangio recently. My husband, who is a large animal vet, contacted UPenn about the study and we decided it was worth a try. However, her splenic tumor returned (she had previously had surgery to remove it) and we lost her. It is a hard decision and can come to down $$$. We have 400 capsules left (we were optimistic and bought the large size bottle). I would suggest buying in smaller quantities if you try the I'm Yunity. We are currently looking for someone who could use our leftover capsules as well at a greatly discounted price. Good luck. Such a terrible disease. This is our second Golden lost to hemangio.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

vscarratt said:


> Our Golden was diagnosed with hemangio recently. My husband, who is a large animal vet, contacted UPenn about the study and we decided it was worth a try. However, her splenic tumor returned (she had previously had surgery to remove it) and we lost her. It is a hard decision and can come to down $$$. We have 400 capsules left (we were optimistic and bought the large size bottle). I would suggest buying in smaller quantities if you try the I'm Yunity. We are currently looking for someone who could use our leftover capsules as well at a greatly discounted price. Good luck. Such a terrible disease. This is our second Golden lost to hemangio.


I'm sorry for the loss of your girl.

Have you considered donating it to a GR Rescue in your area?

Here is a list of the Groups throughout the US, click on your state, a list of groups in your area will be listed. Click on their name, contact info and Website are provided.

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## vscarratt

Thanks for your thoughts and yes, we are currently looking for and organization to donate to. I appreciate your information.


----------



## Cuddysmom

Vs- I'm so sorry for your loss. I donated my pills to a golden rescue in my area 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barney Rubble's Mom

*I'm Yunnity Seems to Work*

For those who are considering I'm Yunnity Our golden also has hemangiosarcoma. He was diagnosed on 12/16/14. he had surgery to remove the sac around his heart and has had 3 rounds of 6 scheduled chemo treatments. Our vet ( a practice of 5 oncologists) all recommended Yunnan Baiyao and I'm Yunnity. It seems she also has a german sheppard who has been taking both and is in his 9th month since his hemangiosarcoma diagnosis.

Our boy was being tapped for fluids almost every 3 days. Once we started his supplement regimen he shows absolutely no signs of fluid build up and no signs of any discomfort. His latest scan also shows the mass is receding slightly.

However, I'm try to stay realistic - he is 10 years old (2 weeks ago) and he has a very aggressive form of cancer. But as long as he is happy and is not in pain we wil keep doing everything we can for him and be thankful for the extra time we have with him.

I have lost 7 goldens to cancer and only 1 to old age. It doesn't get any easier no matter how many times you go through this.


----------



## Cuddysmom

That's great! Keep it up!!


----------



## ChloeMom

*Just diagnosed with Hemangiosarcoma*

I'm new to this forum. Our 11 year old Golden, Chloe, had her spleen removed last week, and the pathology report just came back showing she has hemangiosarcoma. Our vet has told us that it is a very aggressive type of cancer, and that without chemo she may live 3-6 months, and with chemo, 6-12 months. We do not yet know the cost of chemo, but fear it will be cost prohibitive. I have been looking at alternative treatments, and two that sound promising are I'm Yunity chinese mushroom and another the drug Nitrosylcobalamin (NO-Cbl). Our vet has not heard of either of these. I am wondering if anyone has any experience or information on either of these, contact information, and pricing. We live near Seattle, WA. 

Thank you all in advance. <3


----------



## MyMaggieGirl

Chloemom, I'm very sorry about the diagnosis if hemangiosarcoma for your Chloe. I lost my last girl, age 10, to hemangio last year. We treated her with Chinese herbs but she only lived a few short weeks.


By the way, welcome to the forum. Search the forum for hemangiosarcoma and you will find multiple posts about different treatments.


The best advice anyone gave me was to love her like crazy, take lots of photos and enjoy every minute you have with her. I hope you find a treatment for her.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom

ChloeMom said:


> I'm new to this forum. Our 11 year old Golden, Chloe, had her spleen removed last week, and the pathology report just came back showing she has hemangiosarcoma. Our vet has told us that it is a very aggressive type of cancer, and that without chemo she may live 3-6 months, and with chemo, 6-12 months. We do not yet know the cost of chemo, but fear it will be cost prohibitive. I have been looking at alternative treatments, and two that sound promising are I'm Yunity chinese mushroom and another the drug Nitrosylcobalamin (NO-Cbl). Our vet has not heard of either of these. I am wondering if anyone has any experience or information on either of these, contact information, and pricing. We live near Seattle, WA.
> 
> Thank you all in advance. <3


I am so sorry that you have received this devastating diagnosis for your precious Chloe.

I also lost my bridge girl Yaichi to this horrible cancer in 2012 without being able to attempt any treatment for her, therefore I can't offer you any advice in this area. 

As MyMaggieGirl wrote, there are many threads here on the forum that may help you.

I just wanted to chime in to tell you how sorry I am, to enjoy every precious moment with your girl and hope that you have many, many days ahead together.


----------



## ChloeMom

MyMaggieGirl said:


> Chloemom, I'm very sorry about the diagnosis if hemangiosarcoma for your Chloe. I lost my last girl, age 10, to hemangio last year. We treated her with Chinese herbs but she only lived a few short weeks.
> 
> 
> By the way, welcome to the forum. Search the forum for hemangiosarcoma and you will find multiple posts about different treatments.
> 
> 
> The best advice anyone gave me was to love her like crazy, take lots of photos and enjoy every minute you have with her. I hope you find a treatment for her.


Thank you for you advice and kind words. Chloe will go in tomorrow for a blood test and begin chemo the day after. She has recovered well from her spleenectomy and pretty much back to her own self. We are praying for many more good days with her.


----------



## Bella2

Hi ChloeMom, 

I hope the appointment goes as well as possible tomorrow. I'm so sorry Chloe has this diagnosis. That's really good that she has recovered well from the spleenectomy. 

I've no experience of hemangiosarcoma (I had a Goldie who lived quite a while with a brain tumour but I know that's a different situation). However there is a supplement that uses the same Coriolus Versicolor mushrooms as 'I'mYunity' 'called 'Mushroom Science Coriolus super strength'- I think it's cheaper than (about half the cost of) I'mYunity but I don't know whether it is safe- it seems to have identical ingredients. It might be worth asking you vet if it's safe to use alongside chemo?

I have also read somewhere that Yunnan Baiyao is good for bleeding conditions including hemangio- see also Barney Rubbles post above.

Fish oil/omega 3 supplements and CoQ10 have some research support for use in certain dog cancers. Melatonin might be useful too.

There are some other supplements called 'K9 Immunity' and 'K9 Transfer', which some people use for hemangio but I'm not sure whether the makers are just trying to make a quick buck. 

There's a book called 'The Dog Cancer Survival Guide', which includes information about diet, supplements, chemo, ways of coping with illness and with coping with cancers with poorer prognoses, which might help. I read it when my previous dog had a brain tumour and found it really useful. 

I've read that grain-free diets are best for cancer and feeding oily fish and meat with certain vegetables (broccoli, green beans) is a good idea but obviously again ask your vet.

I hope some of these supplements are helpful alongside the chemo.


----------



## ChloeMom

Thank you for your thoughts and advice. I'll look into the I'm Yunity less expensive alternative.


----------



## ChloeMom

I'm sorry about your loss. When we lose our 4-legged family members, it is heartbreaking. We lost our first golden to cancer when she was 12; it not easy. <3


----------



## Concernedmom

Hi--Thank you for sharing your experiences with hemangiosarcoma and I'm Yunity. My 12 1/2 yr old retriever has hemangiosarcoma and has had difficulty digesting I'm Yunity--both times that I tried giving it to him at the recommended dosage (10 pills a day for his weight) he had serious stomach and poop problems after a day and a half (15 pills): waking panicked in the middle of the night and dashing madly for front door while tooting out an amazing number (35 first time, then 52) of pancake-like mushroom-smelling pods. The only good thing is that they lifted up easily with a spatula with no odor and no stain. He just finished his fifth and final round of chemo and his oncologist says I can try I'm Yunity one more time. I'm wondering if you have any advice that might help me. Did your dog have any difficulty handling the mushroom pills? How did you get so many pills down? (I originally thought the problem was so many Greenie pill pockets, but did not use them the second time and still had this alarming reaction.)
Thank you.


----------



## ChloeMom

I'm so sorry you and your dog are going thru this. We lost Chloe in the beginning of December. She was diagnosed in July after she had her first bleed. Hemangiosarcoma was in her spleen only; about the size of a golf ball. We had her spleen removed and she had 5 doses of chemo. She did well on both and continued on her walks and to be herself pretty much up until the day before she died. She had a major bleed one day... it was awful. I think the only good thing about this disease is that the dogs don't feel bad and just live their life, but it is very hard on us.

In addition to her regular vet, we took her to a holistic vet, because we weren't comfortable in knowing what pills we should give her or how much; there is just so much information out there on the internet. If you can afford to, I would advise doing that. I'm Yunity was one of the pills she took. Another one is Yunnan Baiyo - this is one that helps the blood clot, so they don't have internal bleeds. The other thing is to change their diet to low carb and more natural. There are some studies that show that cancer feeds off of carbs; the more natural diet helps to build up their immune system. 

We didn't use Pill Pockets, as they are high in sugar. We bought raw chicken livers and cooked them and hid them in that. Cooked chicken also worked. She never had a problem with upset stomach or stools; not even when she was on chemo. 

The best of luck to you and your dog. <3


----------



## Concernedmom

Thank you for posting Henry's experience with I'm Yunity. It sounds like he did well on the mushrooms. My retriever, who just finished 5 chemo sessions for hemangiosarcoma, has had some serious gastro-intestinal challenges trying to take I'm Yunity and I am trying to find a way to help him tolerate it. His oncologist said I can try once more this week. but if he continues to have explosive diarrhea we will give up and put him on chemo pill. I'm wondering if you have any advice on how to administer it? How did you get Henry to take so many pills at once? Thank you very much.


----------



## Sunshinepk

Hi everyone. I am fairly new my dog was recently diagnosed hemangiosarcoma, I started her on I'm Yunity, and Pet Well being wafer and Life Gold. We are trying to get her scheduled to see a vet oncologist and perhaps start chemotherapy or low dose chemotherapy in combination with radiation. It appears her disease has spread not 100%. 

Any suggestions or stories of others who have done chemotherapy? How has it worked? Anyone do radiation and chemotherapy?


----------



## Concernedmom

Sunshinepk said:


> Hi everyone. I am fairly new my dog was recently diagnosed hemangiosarcoma, I started her on I'm Yunity, and Pet Well being wafer and Life Gold. We are trying to get her scheduled to see a vet oncologist and perhaps start chemotherapy or low dose chemotherapy in combination with radiation. It appears her disease has spread not 100%.
> 
> Any suggestions or stories of others who have done chemotherapy? How has it worked? Anyone do radiation and chemotherapy?


Dear Sunshinepk--I am so sorry you are going through this. Every case is different, but, in the hope that it will be helpful, I will share our experience with Marlow's hemangiosarcoma. 
We lost Marlow a few weeks after I last posted on this blog (he had finished a full 5-treatment course of doxorubicin chemotherapy and had started on I'm Yunity (he was finally able to tolerate the mushrooms with the chemo out of his system and with a dose of sucralfate twice daily, an hour before food and pills). They did x-rays and organ scans when he finished chemo and again two weeks later, just before his last vet visit, all scans indicated no spread of the cancer to other organs; in addition, his blood work looked fine. But two days after his last vet visit, when we were told he probably had at least 2-4 more months, he suddenly had stroke-like symptoms (difficulty coordinating his legs to walk, listing to one side when he did move, and stopping in confusion, refusing to move, in the middle of our street, with cars coming). Concerned that he was having a second organ bleed, I gave him the "red pill" that comes in the middle of the Yunnan Bayiao (chinese herb) packets (I had read about it on this blog-- the pill is supposed to revive them and give them a reprieve for 1-2 days). The red pill "cure" was miraculous--within 30-45 minutes, he was perky, walking and running happily. I called our vet and described his symptoms--she said it sounded like the cancer may have metasticized to his brain, but she couldn't diagnose over the phone. She said that "whatever it was," it was not good. We were unwilling to put him through more scans, so we called a home-visit vet who had been highly recommended by neighbors, and she came to the house and very patiently and kindly helped him leave us. He was comfortable, at home in his bed, and we were with him. That was almost 6 weeks ago and we are still missing him terribly, but we are comforted knowing he had a good life and that he was with us and happy until the end.
Marlow was with us for 4 1/2 months after his splenectomy. The research on I'm Yunity out of the University of Pennsylvania seems to indicate that the mushrooms alone can give dogs that amount of time, and Marlow certainly had challenges with chemo (sore legs, lack of appetite after treatment, diarrhea, an inability to tolerate I'm Yunity while on chemo). So I am not certain that the chemo really helped him and that he wouldn't have been better off taking just the mushrooms from the beginning. But we wanted to make sure he was with us as long as possible and were advised that chemo was the best guarantee, so we went with that. We have some (opened) I'm Yunity and some Yunnan Bayaio left over--feel free to let me know if you need any. And good luck--the heartache and heartbreak of this disease can be overwhelming, but treatment of any kind does seem to give dogs and their owners more time together, and much of it is quality time.


----------



## Sunshinepk

Thank you for letting me know. I have her on I'm Yunity and Yunnan Bayiao so far. Her cancer has spread and the vet doesn't want to do anything for us. She had a nose bleed and the vet automatically wanted to do euthanasia I had to fight to took her home put her back on I'm Yunity and Yunnan Bayiao. Her nose bleed almost 20 hours until I got a vet to help out she prescribed predisone and it stopped bleeding. I realize how difficult it really is and all I want to do is buy time I just don't know how. If anything maybe low dose chemotherapy or I will just leave her alone and keep her on the mushroom.


This is so hard because I just don't know what to do. We know now after the nose bleed ordeal that she will cross the bridge at home surrounded with all of us. It is hard finding a vet who even wants to help.


----------



## Peri29

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm sorry for the loss of your girl.
> 
> Have you considered donating it to a GR Rescue in your area?
> 
> Here is a list of the Groups throughout the US, click on your state, a list of groups in your area will be listed. Click on their name, contact info and Website are provided.
> 
> National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


Yes, donating it to a rescue or helping here another golden in need would make your girl much more happier. A golden hand from your golden girl


----------



## Granddog Grammie

We lost our lovely granddog (Jersey) to hemangiosarcoma this past Saturday, 10/21/17. She and her little brother have been living with my husband and me in CT since May 2015, while our son (her "dad"), our daughter-in-law, and now their one-year-old baby girl are back and forth between Ecuador and Oregon per the terms of the grants that funded our daughter-in-law's graduate study in the States. Jersey was a very large and quite regal hound mix (we think), not a Golden, but I know her cancer is very common among Labs and Goldens (a family member and a close friend have lost Labs to the disease), so I am posting here to share our experience, particularly with herbal supplements. Jersey was diagnosed this past February, when a small mass on her heart bled into her pericardium. She had no evidence of hemangiosarcoma anywhere else in her body at that point. Her (excellent) vets (a cardiologist and an oncologist in Newtown, CT) prescribed a heart-regulating med, an oral chemo drug, an anti-inflammatory drug, and both I'm-Yunity and Yunan Baiyao, herbal supplements that I see others have mentioned in this group. Her prognosis at diagnosis was 4-6 weeks without treatment, perhaps 3 months, possibly a bit longer, with, because hemangiosarcoma on the heart is inoperable and very aggressive. In fact, she lived for eight good months, for which I credit her mushrooms and herbs more than anything else. (By the way, for those asking how people manage to get so many pills into dogs without protest, we found that pressing some shredded cheese around the tablets and capsules transformed them into treats from Jersey's perspective). As evidence of Jersey's quality of life, although at 12 1/2 years of age, she had been slowing down for awhile even before her first crisis, she still felt well enough to go for her daily long walk in an area park -- a walk that included wading in a river, one of her favorite pastimes, at several points along the trail -- the day before she passed. We were optimistic in placing our most recent orders for her Chinese herbals -- hoping against hope that Jersey would keep beating the odds, I guess, maybe even make it until her OR family is back in the States for good next spring so that she and her little brother could go back home together. Cindy


----------



## Granddog Grandmom x5

Duplicate post


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

I'm so sorry for your family's loss of Jersey.

I have sent you a PM regarding your registrations, please contact me.


----------



## Concernedmom

Dear Granddog Grammie--
My heartfelt sympathy for your loss of Jersey. She sounds like a strong and wonderful dog. 
Thank you for sharing your experience and the lessons you learned along the way. I too had ordered another huge supply of chinese herbs just before we lost Marlow, and I emailed the company. They replied immediately that I should refuse delivery when the herbs arrived and that they would then give me a refund for the full amount. I asked my postman to refuse and return. If you have not received delivery, you might try to do the same.
The heartbreak of this disease is overwhelming--I have lost dogs before, and it is always very hard. But I think the 4 1/2 months post-diagnosis that we spent caring for Marlow 24/7 bonded all of us in a way that deepened the missing once he was gone. It has been almost 3 months now, and we are still missing him deeply, but the profound grief seems to be lifting. We are starting to think about a puppy, and it feels good.
Concernedmom


----------



## skegee84

My dog was confirmed with hemangiosarcoma last week. We were referred to the Small Animal Hospital on the campus of Auburn University. The Oncologist on our case highly recommends I'm-Yunity since we elected not to go with chemotherapy. Our local vet agrees with the usage of the herbal. We were also prescribed Yunnan Baiyao, another Chinese herbal with anti-cancer properties. Yunnan is the cheapest of the two, but the Oncologist recommended the use of I'm-Yunity if we decide not to use both.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

skegee84, very sorry for your dog's diagnosis, good luck with the treatment. Hope you'll keep us posted how your dog is doing.


----------



## MollyBrooklyn

*I'm-Yunnity Only Instead of Surgery?*

Hello. I've read with interest all the postings (and I'm sorry for everyone who has lost their golden retriever). Our golden Molly is 12 - 1/2 years old. We recently took her to the vet for a wellness check because she has lost some weight (she is usually 75-78 lbs and is currently 65 lbs). Our vet immediately did some tests and x-rays and suspected hemangiosarcoma. Molly was then evaluated by ultrasound at another clinic. It showed a large splenetic mass. Because the only way to definitely know if it is malignant is to remove it and do a biopsy, the oncologist says it is probably 50-50 that is malignant (but is probably leaning that way because of the weight loss). Because of her age, we are very reluctant to put her through surgery and then chemo. Currently, she is her usual cheerful self, eating fine, wanting to go on walks, going to the bathroom with no problems. In other words, except for the weight loss and few age-related aches and pains, she seems to be herself. 

We are very curious to know if others have opted not to have the surgery and instead used I'm-Yunnity as the primary treatment and what your experience was?

Thank you very much.

Matt and Judy


----------



## Peri29

Dear Matt & Judy, lately my life turned to hell because one of my dog was diagnosed with possible hemangiosarcoma in addition to a friend's one. Also dealing with other rescue dogs it was a horrible month. For our dogs, we had multiple ultrasounds i talked to dozens of vet. What I learned is do not go even for biopsy. If you can, go directly with surgery. If it is benign ( it's hemangio) , if it is malign and not ruptured badly ( hemangiosarcoma). Both ways, you will have to remove it. A benign one enlargens with time causing anemia and making the other organs fail. A vet must be really really good to make a succesful biopsy since there is always the risk of rupture and hemorrage. 

- 2 weeks ago my dog and my friend's dog were operated.
- We just received the patology report.My own dog had a huge hematoma and multiple lymphoid hyperplasia. They removed the tumor & the spleen.
- My friend's dog, the miracle man, had a malign one. Luckily no meta to other organs.And no necessity of chemo

As I posted earlier today, please also read about the dog project / rapamycin and EBAT ( the chemo given after the operation but before the standard chemo).

Please do not panic. Not every splenic mass is hemangiosarcoma. And for each cases ,do not be afraid to go for surgery and if necessary have the spleen removed. Dogs can live without the spleen. They will be prone to infections a little more than the other dogs. But, they live a long & healthy life. YOu never know what is going on with splenic cases until you open up the body. That's all I can say. They made me paranoid for a month. I was crying everyday. The result is only hematoma even though the blood tests were showing symptoms of hemangiosarcoma . Right now , my girl is next to me. She had her blood tests. All fine, tomorrow stitches & staples are going to be removed. We will monitor the heart closely though and see a specialist next week. She is 11,5 . And arrhytmy may be a problem after the operation. Till now , no problem though.


----------



## skegee84

CAROLINA MOM said:


> skegee84, very sorry for your dog's diagnosis, good luck with the treatment. Hope you'll keep us posted how your dog is doing.


Thank you for thoughts. My Ebony was euthanized on Dec 5, 2017. She developed extreme breathing difficulty on Dec 4th as a result of metastasis to the lungs. When she had not improved by the morning of the 5th, I made the decision to end her suffering. The sarcoma won. I miss her dearly but I have 12 years of wonderful memories to cherish.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

skegee84-I am so very very sorry. 
My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## ChloeMom

Our golden was 11 1/2 when she was diagnosed; she had a golf ball sized tumor on her spleen. We had her spleen removed and she recovered quickly. The biopsy showed she had hemangiosarcoma. We did opt for chemo and she also was on I'm Unity, Yunnan Baiyao, and other supplements that were prescribed by her homeopathic vet (she also had our regular vet). Chloe did well with the chemo. She had finished the treatment and our vet was considering another treatment by the University of Minnesota, when Chloe had a massive bleed. We make the heart wrenching decision to have her put to sleep... we just couldn't continue to put her thru this.

Recently, there is promising news about the medicine from Univ. of Minnesota, but I also think that I'm Unity helped. Here is the link: https://veterinarypracticenews.com/...er-drug-that-helps-dogs-with-hemangiosarcoma/

The best of luck to you. <3


----------



## jte

mytwogoldens said:


> Hi Kwenger,
> Maybe my experience will help you in this. My Murphy had emergency surgery for hemingo in April, spleen removed and was quite sick. My regular vet graduated from Penn and looked into this study for me hoping to get Murphy into a trial study but they have not done much with it due to funds. Nor to her knowledge is it available right now. Murphy had 5 rounds of chemo and did amazing on it. He was like a puppy again and I made it a point to make whatever time he had left worthwhile and we had a blast together. After the chemo he was on oral chemo pills for 2 months. Then 3-1/2 weeks ago he started moving alot slower so walks became around the block. He continued to eat up until the end. I knew he had another bleed and it was time to say good-bye. Murphy had 6 wonderful months given to him. The bleed came on quick and his passing was very peaceful. Chemo is very expensive! My CC are maxed out but I wouldn't change a thing. To me it was worth it and I know it was for Murphy. I'm so sorry you are going through this. It hurts to know this horrible cancer is giving our beautiful babies a limited life. If I can answer any questions for you I'll try. Thoughts and prayers are with you.


Hello, my 12.5-year-old Labrador was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma this past week, and had a splenectomy. He is on Yunnan baio and I'm Yunity, but I am terrified of a sudden bleed that would be terrifying for him. How can I ensure that his passing will be peaceful?


----------



## Concernedmom

Our lab was 12 1/2 when his spleen burst. I can offer some advice based on our experience:
Whether you choose chemo or not (our experience with chemo was not positive, but many have good luck with it), I would definitely do the following: 
1) keep your dog on I'm Yunity and Yunan Baiyo (a vet at Penn gave us good advice on this); 
2) find out as much as you can about the signs of a second bleed so you know what is happening when it comes; 
3) have provisional arrangements with a good vet who makes home visits and keep that vet apprised of your dog's condition;
and ESPECIALLY 4: keep the "little red pills" from the Yunan Baiyo packets with you at all times (they are hidden in the "empty" packets--I found out about them on this blog). We gave Marlow a little red pill when we saw signs he had his second bleed, and for the next few hours, before the kindly vet came to our home, he was indeed like a happy, playful, puppy again. When he left us, he was resting comfortably, on his bed at home, his head in my lap.


----------

